# VOIP? What does it mean? Any reviews for Pulse Telecom?



## Corcodel (May 5, 2010)

I have recently received a telemarketing phone call from a lady who stated she works for Pulse Telecom, a new phone company on the market. She also said they have low rates to call Europe and a very good connection by VOIP (Internet). The conversation was in may native language which is Albanian, that's why I was amazed. She also gave me her phone number to call back if I would like to sign with Pulse Telecom. I wonder how this VOIP works, cuz I don't have any idea what does it mean. And by the way, do you have any reviews for this provider?
Thank you.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 6, 2010)

Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) is a general term for a family of transmission technologies for delivery of voice communications over IP networks such as the Internet or other packet-switched networks. Other terms frequently encountered and synonymous with VOIP are IP telephony, Internet telephony, voice over broadband (VoBB), broadband telephony, and broadband phone.
Internet telephony refers to communications services — voice, facsimile, and/or voice-messaging applications — that are transported via the Internet, rather than the public switched telephone network (PSTN). The basic steps involved in originating an Internet telephone call are conversion of the analog voice signal to digital format and compression/translation of the signal into Internet protocol (IP) packets for transmission over the Internet; the process is reversed at the receiving end.


For details see here


----------



## Corcodel (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks for your help. I apreciate. Any reviews for this long distnace provider - Pulse Telecom? I just entered their webpage. Everything looks fine, but I need a customer's opinion. Thanks.*


----------

